# I heard there is market for apple tree wood?



## austinp55 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello

Sorry if im not in the right place but during a recent storm, some of the apple trees in my yard have fallen. I was told by a professor I have, there is a market for the apple wood for people who smoke food.

So I would like to know if this is true, and how much can I possibly get for a tree or two?

Thank you


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 26, 2014)

That apple wood is prized as a BBQ wood certainly is true, what kind of market depends on demand, supply and price in your area. How many trees is "some"?


----------



## timberjet (Jan 26, 2014)

A cord of fruitwood to the right buyer could go 3 to 4 hundred bucks. You might give us an idea where you are located. Lots of people buy apple for use in fireplaces as well for the pleasant smell it gives. No wood is good green though, you might have to sit on it for a while to season it to make it suitable for burning.


----------



## austinp55 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have 2 trees of it, I live in Maine.. Im am near Bucksport. How would I find someone who wants to buy it.


----------



## merrymanb (Jan 26, 2014)

If you cut it inti 15 inch logs and split it into 3 to 4 inch thick, you can sell it on Ebay.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 26, 2014)

Craigslist might work as well. You have any BBQ resteraunts in your area? they might buy some too.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 26, 2014)

Even better, sell half to finance that smoker you have been dreaming of. haha...


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 26, 2014)

austinp55 said:


> I have 2 trees of it, I live in Maine.. Im am near Bucksport. How would I find someone who wants to buy it.


So you're about 40 miles away... too bad I have plenty of apple, maybe your professor knows a few people that need BBQ wood. Or you can cut it, season it and use it yourself.


----------



## tc fish bum (Jan 26, 2014)

i live in northern michigan,smack in the heart of cherry/apple producing farm country. just got a pickup load of apple for 50$. so it does depend on where your located for price. buttttt you do have something of value so hold out and look around your area for who may want it/ and  or come and get it. my question is why not keep it for yourself? its good stuff


----------



## ristau5741 (Jan 27, 2014)

Typically you can't sell  wood in the quantity of a tree,  Here in Maryland wood can only be sold in cords, and fraction's of cords,  selling a stack or a trunk of wood is illegal here.  You may want to get your local regulations for selling wood in your area so as you don't end up in hot water.

I like timberjet's idea for selling enough to finance a smoker and keeping the rest.


----------

